# best bindings for a capita horrorscope?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

the missions are about mid flex. You want canted foot bed binders? I think Rome 390 Boss have a canted footbed and I hear only good things about them. Ride has canted footbeds also, the contrabands are pretty popular and light because they only have one ratchet. Flux's Rk is also a very popular bindings for freestyle boards because they have urethane highbacks for maximum tweakage, but their footbeds are flat. Just some suggestions.


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> the missions are about mid flex. You want canted foot bed binders? I think Rome 390 Boss have a canted footbed and I hear only good things about them. Ride had canted footbeds also, the contrabands are pretty popular and light because they only have one ratchet. Flux's Rk is also a very popular bindings for freestyle boards because they have urethane highbacks for maximum tweakage, but their footbeds are flat. Just some suggestions.


thanks friend!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Try Contrabands if you want cant

If you wanna mod something try some Flux RK30's or 2012 DS30's.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

390 bosses are awesome man. look into em. they have 2 different custom canting options.


----------

